# Ammonia & Freon Tables?



## helpakpass (Mar 7, 2009)

MERM Chapt. 33, Prob. 6 &amp; 7 reference ammonia and freon-12 as refrigerants. Are these refrigerant tables in MERM?? If so, I can't seem to find it. Please let me know where it is or where I can find them. Thanks.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Mar 7, 2009)

helpakpass said:


> MERM Chapt. 33, Prob. 6 &amp; 7 reference ammonia and freon-12 as refrigerants. Are these refrigerant tables in MERM?? If so, I can't seem to find it. Please let me know where it is or where I can find them. Thanks.


R-12 starts on A-55 but I could not find ammonia information in MERM either.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

helpakpass said:


> MERM Chapt. 33, Prob. 6 &amp; 7 reference ammonia and freon-12 as refrigerants. Are these refrigerant tables in MERM?? If so, I can't seem to find it. Please let me know where it is or where I can find them. Thanks.


No you won't find these tables in the MERM. You need an ASHRAE Fundamentals book for this. I highly suggest taking all 4 ASHRAE books to the exam, especially if you are taking the HVAC depth.


----------

